# Three (3) New T/S Resorts in Myrtle Beach,SC



## pedro47 (Dec 21, 2009)

Have anyone stayed @ the Dunes Village Resort in Myrtle Beach, Owners Quarters at Crescent Shores, North Myrtle Beach (four bedrooms villas)  or the Seaside Resort, North Myrtle Beach located directly on the ocean an Oceania Resort?

All three (3) resorts are affilated with II.


----------



## Kola (Dec 22, 2009)

pedro47 said:


> Have anyone stayed @ the Dunes Village Resort in Myrtle Beach, Owners Quarters at Crescent Shores, North Myrtle Beach (four bedrooms villas)  or the Seaside Resort, North Myrtle Beach located directly on the ocean an Oceania Resort?
> 
> All three (3) resorts are affilated with II.



The Dunes Village is a Premier resort with a huge water park and supreme location. Excellent for kids. Very hard to get in the summer. Take it if you can get it.

Take a virtual tour of Seaside here: http://www.seasidemb.com/photogallery.cfm

K.


----------



## angel72 (Dec 23, 2009)

*MB Timeshare*

2nd the Dunes Village . . we stayed there several years ago and it was great!!


----------

